# Three Point Hitch



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

I hang this weight box off what I think is a three point hitch set up. There isn't a hydrolic lift on this machine so I'm curious if I can do anything other than this with the attachment points. I got a cart and I wonder if that should be attached differently to distribute the load better, or if it is fine to just drop the pin into the hole on the plate that is just below where the bolt for the transmission fluid sits. I don't think I'm going to tow anything super heavy, just not sure of the best way to set it up. I'll pull a cart and maybe move a small boat and trailer in the yard. I was thinking of getting one of these things? anyone use something similar?

http://www.sportys.com/toolshop/product/14686


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cat-0-3-Poi...005&prg=9141&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=161247892733&rt=nc

how does the attachment get raised lowered in this type of set up? does the pin hold the weight of the attachment? I'm looking to possibly get a brinly box blade to regrade my whole yard, but the whole cat 0, a frame, sleeve hitch language is new to me so I'm getting thrown for a loop.

here are better pics of the attaching points currently on the back of my Ariens S-12. The rear PTO was never put in, and no power lift in the rear. I'm trying to figure out how to set it up so if I wanted to purchase or rent different equipment, box blade, york rake etc, I can connect and use them.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I think the 3pt hitch A frame be to much work than its worth.

Did you do little research to see if your model doess offer man.lift?

If I,I would strenghten that bottom lip,maybe angle iron or flat piece of steel bent...guess boat has trailer hitch which means you may have to enlargen hole for trailer ball.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=ariens&mn=731003+Sleeve+Hitch+Kit&dn=3148
looks like it originally came with a sleeve hitch option

there was a trailer ball on there when I got it, but I took it off and left with the old trailer for now. what I'm trying to figure out how to do, is use the tractor to regrade the whole yard, probably 8-10 thousand square feet. really just to grade it and get the grass smooth. and I also want to build trails into my wood lot, so I can collect the downed trees for firewood. for this I think I'd have to be able to pull a box grader or york rake.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brinly-cub-...vester-tractor-garden-farm-plow-/321347434002

brinly has some fairly cheap attachments
http://www.sears.com/brinly-38inch-...1x000001&kpid=07196400000&kispla=07196400000P

or if I did get the sleeve hitch set up, I could sit on craigslist and ebay and see what comes up, but trying to figure out what can work or how it would fit is a trick for sure.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=ariens&mn=731003+Sleeve+Hitch+Kit&dn=3148
looks like it originally came with a sleeve hitch option

there was a trailer ball on there when I got it, but I took it off and left with the old trailer for now. what I'm trying to figure out how to do, is use the tractor to regrade the whole yard, probably 8-10 thousand square feet. really just to grade it and get the grass smooth. and I also want to build trails into my wood lot, so I can collect the downed trees for firewood. for this I think I'd have to be able to pull a box grader or york rake.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brinly-cub-...vester-tractor-garden-farm-plow-/321347434002

brinly has some fairly cheap attachments
http://www.sears.com/brinly-38inch-...1x000001&kpid=07196400000&kispla=07196400000P

or if I did get the sleeve hitch set up, I could sit on craigslist and ebay and see what comes up, but trying to figure out what can work or how it would fit is a trick for sure.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

found in manual, the model has a rear rock shaft option, that an original sleeve hitch option could attach to. I don't think the physical rock shaft is there, but the front rock shaft works currently on a manual lift.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Hope you can locate parts needed,if not there plenty tow behind attachments on the market...best in your quest.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

I think the tow behind attachments might be the path of least resistance. Anyone use them or know which might be good to level out a bunch of topsoil; probably some sort o a drag for that and also to drag out some trails through the woods, the woods have lots of rocks and such, so I think I might add some gravel, and try to at least pop up some of the rocks and roll them to the edges, but I really don't want to do it all by hand, so I'm trying to figure out how to get the tractor to do some of the work for me?


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I have made a drag from an old railroad tie or a piece of rail. It can be cut to whatever length works for you. Whatever, it needs to be fairly heavy to do much leveling. I have even rigged up pull more than one at a time. Anyway it's cheap to try.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

I may get creative and put something together. It will cost me less and I get to go look in my junk pike, errr - stock pile!

well, then there's this type of thing, and a cart with material looks like it can be put in train

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExPrHwNhy_Y[/ame]


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks like good idea,but working condition shown almost perfect..hmmmm.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

I think I'm going to get one of those things, only device that has a rake function and a drag/blade function that isn't out the window on my budget. will probably use to spread gravel and dirt around, and then just top dress lawn and drag trails as ongoing maintenance. seems like if it works a decent investment; and the color matches my Ariens ...


----------

